# All about bettafish Journal



## OddBettaFish (Mar 1, 2016)

Betta Fish are easy to care for their playful and sometimes smelly if you dont clean the water . but i  bettas because they are so playful and funny . All About. Betta Fish eat Flakes pelletes dried and froze. Diet. Betta fish mostly live with snails but sometimes with shrimp but most snails so i would rather say snails are the good thing. Buddys to live with betta. 


The End


----------

